# Basically I am chatting about the new palettes



## JESmakeup (Mar 5, 2015)

LONG LONG LONG time no see... but it's a snow day and the kids are playing.  I just got an email from Specktra so I decided to login!!

  I have a new video up on youtube showing 2 of the 6 new palettes!!
  Hope you guys watch and enjoy






  ~JES


----------

